# Forza Fun!!!!



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

Il nostro caro Fun ha una gara questo week-end...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













In bocca al lupo... e mi raccomando sii prudente alla guida


----------



## MariLea (8 Luglio 2007)

*Forza Fun!!!*

è troppo tardi per digli: 
sta attento, non correre!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(la foto di San Cristoforo la posto dopo)


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> è troppo tardi per digli:
> sta attento, non correre!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...facce sognààààààààààààà!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2007)

*già*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il nostro caro Fun ha una gara questo week-end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto attenzione al pubblico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche se io sicuramente non ci sarò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma Lancy lo sa?


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto attenzione al pubblico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh................mi sa che è impegnato a sistemare l'impianto di climatizzazione della ferraglia....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*fun*

embè..ce l'hai fatta ad arrivare ?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Calma... non era esattamente in Italia la gara... lascitegli il tempo di rientrare porello


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Calma... non era esattamente in Italia la gara... lascitegli il tempo di rientrare porello


porello.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Calma... non era esattamente in Italia la gara... lascitegli il tempo di rientrare porello


Sei andata a vederlo poi? In fondo cos'erano, qualche centinaio di Km??


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Porello???*

Ma c'è sempre internet.... non si lasciano gli amici in queste ambasce e dubbi atroci!!! 
Ma sarà almeno arrivato???    

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei andata a vederlo poi? In fondo cos'erano, qualche centinaio di Km??


No perche' portando Sbarella sarebbe stato un viaggio traumatico... e il padre al momento e' (come sempre) fuori zona


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No perche' portando Sbarella sarebbe stato un viaggio traumatico... e il padre al momento e' (come sempre) fuori zona


Cos'è questo rigurgito di delicatezza?  
Il padre è fuori.... punto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cos'è questo rigurgito di delicatezza?
> Il padre è fuori.... punto!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè delicatezza...era solo un pensiero..funzionale!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Macchè delicatezza...era solo un pensiero..funzionale!!!


Ah ecco.... parola appropriata.... funzionale!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old fun (11 Luglio 2007)

*grazie del pensiero*

è stato sicuramente carino e simpatico da parte vostra di ricordarvi di me; rieccomi con voi (qualcuno dirà che sfiga non potevamo levarcelo di torno una volta per tutte???), beh vi è andata male ancora una volta......
non vorrei andare off topic ne annoiare nessuno, se a qualcuno interessa il resoconto di quella che più che una gara è stata una odissea (non sto scherzando) fatemelo sapere che vi racconto come è andata


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2007)

Racconta


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> è stato sicuramente carino e simpatico da parte vostra di ricordarvi di me; rieccomi con voi (qualcuno dirà che sfiga non potevamo levarcelo di torno una volta per tutte???), beh vi è andata male ancora una volta......
> non vorrei andare off topic ne annoiare nessuno, se a qualcuno interessa il resoconto di quella che più che una gara è stata una odissea (non sto scherzando) fatemelo sapere che vi racconto come è andata


 

Ciao Fun...dai racconta...

pero' metti la foto delle 4 ruote senno' non mi immagino nulla ...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Fun...dai racconta...
> 
> pero' metti la foto delle 4 ruote senno' non mi immagino nulla ...


C'hai un blocco? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ave Catus dentato


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'hai un blocco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma chi è questo cactus dentato che nomini sempre?


----------



## Old fun (11 Luglio 2007)

*la gara*

tutti gli anni in luglio si tiene un appuntamento ormai tradizionale (è il 10 anno) in Belgio presso il circuito di Spa Francorchamps con una gara di durata (25 H) riservata alle vetturette con le quali corro io che sono dei prototipi tubolari a guida centrale che riprendono la forma del vecchio maggiolino....
La mia squadra (abbiamo due auto così) ha deciso di patecipare e così giovedi scorso ci siamo imbarcati ad Orio al Serio destinazione Belgio....
La ci attendevano 3 camper che ci hanno condotto fino al circuito (il tempo era pessimo pioveva e faceva freddo e abbiamo sperato che il venerdi per le  prove, le condizioni climatiche migliorassero), si vede che abbiamo portato dall'Italia un po' di bel tempo perchè effettivamente pur rimanendo freddo non pioveva, e così ci siamo tuffati in pista alla ricerca dell'assetto e della memoria della conoscenza della pista (è la terza volta che ci corro) cercando di dare alcune dritte ai compagni che la non erano mai stati......
Scorgendo l'elenco degli iscritti abbiamo notato che gli equipaggi italiani erano 10, ma se sommavamo tutti gli altri partecipatni delle altre nazioni, arrivavamo ad un totale partenti di 162 equipaggi..........
Insomma prova che ti riprova abbiamo strappato per noi un onorevole piazzamento a metà dello schieramento....., l'altro nostro equipaggio invece, ha pensato bene di andare a sbattere contro un muro demolendo la macchina e lasciando una bella striscia rosa contro il muro stesso (le nostre macchine sono rosa). Il collega visibilmente scosso, ha pensato bene di andare subito in bagno e poi è corso a comprarsi un collarino Hans (serve per evitare le distorsioni del collo), prontamente imitato dal sottoscritto......
E siamo a sabato ore 16 si parte, giro di ricognizione per schierarsi, e la nostra macchina non arriva....rompiamo infatti un semiasse durante il giro.....(fantastico penso io, iniziamo bene), i meccanici si tuffano ma non riusciamo a rischierarci e partiamo dai box......
L'imperativo a questo punto è stare lontano dai guai....infatti per le prime 4 ore siamo perfetti e da 162 risaliamo fino al 60 posto circa.....dai non male, e quarti degli italiani....
(uhmmm confesso che mi gaso), tocca a me, parto concentrato e inizio a girare, mi sto anche divertendo un sacco, la macchina va che è un piacere, mi trovo a lottare con diversi avversari e ne passo altri, ad un certo punto e non ho ancora capito il perchè, mi ordinano di rientrare ai box a scontare una penalità, (ancora non ho capito il perchè)....
termino il mio turno e ok andiamo bene.......ceno e vado a nanna, devo risalire alle 02,00 a.m., alle 01,00 mi svegliano e mi dicono vai devi salire, io salgo al che il mio compagno mi fa occhio che nelle curve a destra non gira, parto e raggiungo il rettifilo + veloce, li si toccano con la nostra auto circa i 220 km/h, freno normalmente e accidenti la macchina si sposta di due metri in laterale, penso che ho fatto???, termino il giro e arrivo presso una curva che si chiama Eau Rouge in salita cieca che si affronta a 180, giro e la macchina non gira...........in un qualche modo non mi stampo contro il muro, e incazzato come un ape rientro ai box, i ragazzi si tuffano sull'auto e vi confesso che un giro in bagno l'ho fatto pure io, insomma in seguito ad una botta che ha dato un mio compagno salito prima di me stavamo perdendo una ruota............
perdiamo circa un ora per le riparazioni e poi dai si rivà avanti, ma la posizione è compromessa ora siamo a cavallo del 100 posto......
ore 4 finisco il turno e me ne trono a letto toccherà nuovamente a me fra circa 5 ore....
Alle 9 salgo e la macchina è pressochè demolita, in vari contatti abbiamo sostituito il parabrezza, un semiasse, due gomme e gli specchi non ci sono più, due "amiconi" hanno pensato bene di prenderci a sandwich e asportarceli......, in più la vettura fa un baccano infernale, si è rotto lo scarico, si va avanti, si deve andare avanti.....esco e in seguito alle botte si apre il cofano davanti a circa 180 all'ora, riesco a vedere attraverso il foro del bocchettone della benzina (è sul cofano anteriore)e rientro, mi hanno poi raccontato che ero un po' giallino in viso.........
Rientro e si va, ormai la classifica è definitivamente compromessa, ma che ci frega dai, divertiamoci, e così è stato fino alle 16 di domenica, quando risalgo per l'ultima volta, per l'ultima ora, a me l'onere e l'onore di tagliare il traguardo, e allo scoccare delle 17, dopo 25 ore ripasso per l'ultima volta sul traguardo con la macchina piena di scotch e tenuta insieme con il fil di ferro, con dei rumori terribili ma che va ancora, giuro, (il primo pensiero è stato per mia figlia e poi per i miei compagni), e poi c'è scappata una lacrimuccia di gioia......
Abbiamo finito 88 ma abbiamo finito.......
Scusatemi se mi sono dilungato, oltretutto ho condensato molto....grazie per l'attenzione...


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2007)

*Gente*

Un hurrà per il nostro fun...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2007)

*fun*

AIUTO FUN E' POSSEDUTO DALLO SPIRITO DI TURNBACKTIME!!!!!

BADESSA CHIAMA L'ESORCITA!!!!!!!












































Bentornato Fun


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> AIUTO FUN E' POSSEDUTO DALLO SPIRITO DI TURNBACKTIME!!!!!
> 
> BADESSA CHIAMA L'ESORCITA!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ma proprio jena.... ehh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma chi è questo cactus dentato che nomini sempre?


io 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*x fun: 'mazza che drago!*


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ave Catus Ermeticus Dentato... Ucciso nessuno oggi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2007)

*Divertente...*



fun ha detto:


> tutti gli anni in luglio si tiene un appuntamento ormai tradizionale (è il 10 anno) in Belgio presso il circuito di Spa Francorchamps con una gara di durata (25 H) riservata alle vetturette con le quali corro io che sono dei prototipi tubolari a guida centrale che riprendono la forma del vecchio maggiolino....
> La mia squadra (abbiamo due auto così) ha deciso di patecipare e così giovedi scorso ci siamo imbarcati ad Orio al Serio destinazione Belgio....
> La ci attendevano 3 camper che ci hanno condotto fino al circuito (il tempo era pessimo pioveva e faceva freddo e abbiamo sperato che il venerdi per le prove, le condizioni climatiche migliorassero), si vede che abbiamo portato dall'Italia un po' di bel tempo perchè effettivamente pur rimanendo freddo non pioveva, e così ci siamo tuffati in pista alla ricerca dell'assetto e della memoria della conoscenza della pista (è la terza volta che ci corro) cercando di dare alcune dritte ai compagni che la non erano mai stati......
> Scorgendo l'elenco degli iscritti abbiamo notato che gli equipaggi italiani erano 10, ma se sommavamo tutti gli altri partecipatni delle altre nazioni, arrivavamo ad un totale partenti di 162 equipaggi..........
> ...


Visto la posizione di partenza ...è andata meglio così che se fosse filato tutto liscio e foste arrivati cinquantesimi: vi siete divertiti.
Per la serie: è più importante il viaggio della meta, come nella vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*mumble..mumble...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ave Catus Ermeticus Dentato... Ucciso nessuno oggi?


 
Petta che ci penso Iena....


beh..no...tutto sommato...giornata tranquilla...

ma col pensiero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...





 na stragge 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps. gode di buona salute la tua cognatina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi posso sempre  concentrare per Te.


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2007)

*Micio e Letty*

Ehi voi due, la sapete l'ultima sugli avvocati??

Un giovane avvocato ha appena aperto il suo studio. Comunica dunque al
portiere dello stabile che, nel caso in cui si presentasse qualche
cliente, lo avvisasse in anticipo.
Dopo un po' suona il citofono ed il custode:
- Avvocato... sta salendo una persona per voi!
- Va bene, va bene, grazie!
Allora l'avvocato socchiude la porta, si mette dietro la scrivania e fa
finta di parlare al telefono per darsi un certo tono, e una certa
importanza.
Entra la persona e lui fa segno con la mano di accomodarsi, nel
frattempo parla di cause risolte con un collega immaginario, e si
dilunga nel discorso per far sentire al potenziale cliente di cosa lui �
capace. Dopo un po' dice al collega immaginario:
- Ora ti devo salutare che ho qui una persona, ci risentiamo, fammi
sapere per quella causa
che aggiusto tutto io.
A questo punto l'avvocato si rivolge all'uomo seduto di fronte a lui:
- Prego, mi dica in cosa posso esserle utile!
- Ma veramente sono il tecnico della Telecom, son venuto ad attaccare i
fili del telefono...

Abbiano pazienza gli avvocati del forum ma l'umorismo non ha bandiere??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fun (13 Luglio 2007)

*allego fotina mia piccolina*

è quella rosaView attachment 358


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> è quella rosaView attachment 358


Fun mi fai guidare la macchina?


----------



## Old fun (13 Luglio 2007)

*e io che faccio???*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fun mi fai guidare la macchina?


 
..............


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2007)

Fun, hai mai visto le gare  che fanno in Islanda? 

Questo e' uno dei miei sogni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD0hN-96ypE


E non mi dire che non e' super fico


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fun, hai mai visto le gare che fanno in Islanda?
> 
> Questo e' uno dei miei sogni
> 
> ...


si..certo..quello che presenta all'inizio 

	
	
		
		
	


	






fai quello che ti pare...quella povera figlia la lasci a me.


io preferisco questo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm_kE--SNRM


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..certo..quello che presenta all'inizio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no quelloc he presenta all'inizio e' troppo basso... poi mi piace l'altro conduttore del programma, non lo tradirei mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ti piacerebbe ti lasciassi la Robola Vellutata


----------



## Old fun (14 Luglio 2007)

*accccc*



Lettrice ha detto:


> no quelloc he presenta all'inizio e' troppo basso... poi mi piace l'altro conduttore del programma, non lo tradirei mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ti piace Jeremy Clarckson??? (se non ricordo male si chiama cosi'), ma quello è troppo fuorissimo, peggio di me, il che è tutto dire, voi ragazze pero' amate le cose troppo estreme io al massimo mi posso fermare a questo.......View attachment 360 che ne dite????


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ti piace* Jeremy Clarckson*??? (se non ricordo male si chiama cosi'), ma quello è troppo fuorissimo, peggio di me, il che è tutto dire, voi ragazze pero' amate le cose troppo estreme io al massimo mi posso fermare a questo.......View attachment 360 che ne dite????


Lui e' fighissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi guardo tutte le puntate di Tog gear... quei tre sono terribili, belli come il sole... vedi quello e'un Lavoro con  la L maiuscola: pagati per guidare macchine da dio e anche carcasse , poi dire un sacco di cazzate in tv 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La macchina e' vagamente incidentata... ma in genere se la macchina e' distrutta il guidatore e' leggermente ammaccato, o no?


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*nel caso specifico*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui e' fighissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

se l'è cavata con un braccio rotto, (era nel box a fianco al ns), per quanto riguarda Top Gear, si effettivamente è forte, purtroppo in Italia, le auto vengono prese spesso troppo seriamente ed un programma del genere non avrebbe (ripeto purtroppo) successo......
Ogni tanto capita anche a me, di fare qualche servizio per alcuni giornali, ma l'ambiente non è sicuramente quello di Top Gear....(pensa che ora mi dovrei trovare in Marocco per testare delle SUV) invece sono qui a Reggio Emilia............

dura lex sed lex


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> *se l'è cavata con un braccio rotto,* (era nel box a fianco al ns), per quanto riguarda Top Gear, si effettivamente è forte, purtroppo in Italia, le auto vengono prese spesso troppo seriamente ed un programma del genere non avrebbe (ripeto purtroppo) successo......
> Ogni tanto capita anche a me, di fare qualche servizio per alcuni giornali, ma l'ambiente non è sicuramente quello di Top Gear....(pensa che ora mi dovrei trovare in Marocco per testare delle SUV) invece sono qui a Reggio Emilia............
> 
> dura lex sed lex


Merda lo sapevo che dovevo venire a vederti/lo


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*foto della partenza*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Merda lo sapevo che dovevo venire a vederti/lo


 

giusto per farti sgolosare un po'.......View attachment 362


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> giusto per farti sgolosare un po'.......View attachment 362


Quelli rosa spero tu li abbia battuti o giuro non ti rivolgero' piu' la parola


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelli rosa spero tu li abbia battuti o giuro non ti rivolgero' piu' la parola


Ehmmm...letty...se non sbaglio quelli rosa...erano quellki di fun!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...letty...se non sbaglio quelli rosa...erano quellki di fun!!!









NOOooo... mi sembra che la macchina di Fun sia bianca


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NOOooo... mi sembra che la macchina di Fun sia bianca


Guarda qui...pag. 2... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2022&page=4


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*ehmmmmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelli rosa spero tu li abbia battuti o giuro non ti rivolgero' piu' la parola


























penso che tra di noi sia allora tutto finito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .........non solo le mie macchine sono quelle rosa, ma le abbiamo pure prese da quella dei compagni, che avendo avuto meno sfighe ci sono arrivati davanti....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao jena, è stato bello esserti amico, almeno per un po'


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

*Tu ex amico*

Non capisco come ILLO possa avere macchine rosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il rosa dovrebbe essere proibito dopo il compimento del 13esimo anno ... per le bimbe... maschietti poi non dovrebbe essere ammesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una macchina poi non ci voglio manco pensare 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Senti se mi spedisci un pacco di tortelli di zucca... faccio finta di niente


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*ah pero'......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco come ILLO possa avere macchine rosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ok per i tortelli, manda indirizzo che io spedisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	






per quel che riguarda l'auto, dai, è carina, abbiamo fatto fare anche i cappellini e le magliette, ne vuoi una/o?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ok per i tortelli, manda indirizzo che io spedisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taglia 2 anni per Sbarella 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma perche' rosa?


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*ok*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Taglia 2 anni per Sbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cappellino per sbarellina e tortelli per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	












l'indirizzo???


Rosa perchè, tutte le auto sono molto colorate, hanno svariati disegni, e siccome sapevamo che ci avrebbero preso decisamente in giro, (immaginati i vari epiteti), abbiamo pensato di farle così.........il fatto invece è che sono diventate simpatiche a tutti....e abbiamo pensato di fare pure la Seat rosa.......View attachment 363


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> cappellino per sbarellina e tortelli per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma giallo no? Verde?... no rosa


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*no no*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma giallo no? Verde?... no rosa


 

le Seat ufficiali,sono gialle, il verde a me in ambito gare ha sempre portato sfiga, rosso fa troppo Ferrari, Blu, è troppo ministeriale, Nero, troppo caldo, Rosa non sono male e poi sono simpatiche, fidati se le vedessi ti ricrederesti......


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> le Seat ufficiali,sono gialle, il verde a me in ambito gare ha sempre portato sfiga, rosso fa troppo Ferrari, Blu, è troppo ministeriale, Nero, troppo caldo, Rosa non sono male e poi sono simpatiche, fidati se le vedessi ti ricrederesti......


Fun, sei un caro amico, ma dubito io possa accettare una macchina di quel colore... neanche per gioco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso accettare abiti da bambina... e basta... compiuti 14 anni il rosa dovrebbe essere illegale 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Ma posso tralasciare... ringrazia non mi sia sparata 280 Km per vedere la macchina rosa... perche' t'avrei dato un cazzotto in pieno viso... e bye bye gara


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*ma daiiiiiiiii*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fun, sei un caro amico, ma dubito io possa accettare una macchina di quel colore... neanche per gioco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un cazzotto per una macchina rosa......non sei molto sportiva..........beh meglio così.......mi avresti rovinato il trucco


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> un cazzotto per una macchina rosa......non sei molto sportiva..........beh meglio così.......mi avresti rovinato il trucco


Macchina rosa e pure truccato!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come si chiama la macchina, Priscilla la regina del deserto?


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*no cippi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Macchina rosa e pure truccato!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

si chiama la gatta, la regina delle piste........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' non fa le fusa, certo che nemmeno tu scherzi......pero' un giro te lo farei fare volentieri...chissà non cambi idea....


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si chiama la gatta, la regina delle piste........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehmm...forse...se glielo fai fare fuori circuito... chissà!!


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*figurati*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ehmm...forse...se glielo fai fare fuori circuito... chissà!!


 

se mi mena in circuito e bada bene che ho il casco, figurati se la porto fuori dal circuito cosa accade quando  sono senza protezioni.........


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> se mi mena in circuito e bada bene che ho il casco, figurati se la porto fuori dal circuito* cosa accade quando sono senza protezioni*.........


Ahhhh beh!  Se lei è d'accordo!!!


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*spetta*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh beh! Se lei è d'accordo!!!


 

le protezioni che dico io, che sicuramente non sono quelle che dici tu, le devo togliere io....


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> le protezioni che dico io, che sicuramente non sono quelle che dici tu, le devo togliere io....


 









     Okkey okkey!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

*sveglia bellocci!!!*

Siete peggio di due vecchie comari...da un girino innocente in macchina siete finiti a parlar di camporella e protezioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma io dico a una povera mamma zitella, queste cose devono dire


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*IO NO*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete peggio di due vecchie comari...da un girino innocente in macchina siete finiti a parlar di camporella e protezioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

io parlavo di protezioni del tipo casco (per evitare i tuoi cazzotti), cinture di sicurezza, per evitare le uscite di strada........
pero' effettivamente il discorso si prestava ad un fraintendimento.......
per caso interessa un povero papa' zitello, con protezioni chiaramente


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> io parlavo di protezioni del tipo casco (per evitare i tuoi cazzotti), cinture di sicurezza, per evitare le uscite di strada........
> pero' effettivamente il discorso si prestava ad un fraintendimento.......
> per caso interessa un povero papa' zitello, con protezioni chiaramente


Tranquillo Fun... la prossima volta che mi dovesse capitare di fare zun zun mi metto pure casco, tuta e cintura di sicurezza... non si mai


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*credimi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquillo Fun... la prossima volta che mi dovesse capitare di fare zun zun mi metto pure casco, tuta e cintura di sicurezza... non si mai


 
la tuta è scomoda.......la cintura ed il casco invece possono servire.......


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> la tuta è scomoda.......la cintura ed il casco invece possono servire.......


stavo per scrivere qualche corbelleria... ma meglio lasciare all'immaginazione tutto cosa si possa fare con casco e cintura


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete peggio di due vecchie comari...da un girino innocente in macchina siete finiti a parlar di camporella e protezioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  vedo vedo...che potresti cambiare posizione!!!


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*eh già*



Lettrice ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere qualche corbelleria... ma meglio lasciare all'immaginazione tutto cosa si possa fare con casco e cintura


 

siamo ancora in fascia "protetta" 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















cmq il giro innocente se vuoi è sempre valido, e stai tranquilla la macchina è monoposto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















P.S.: sgombrato il campo da qualsiasi possibile illazione......


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> vedo vedo...che potresti cambiare posizione!!!


Ora fai pure le fatture


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> siamo ancora in fascia "protetta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma e' davvero una monoposto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gia' il navigatore e' nei rally 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..senti ma io quelli voglio fare.. la tua macchina si presta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























PS: a ragione si dice "Donne al volante.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PPS: per non offendere le altre donne, facciamo "Io al volante...


----------



## Old fun (16 Luglio 2007)

*si*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' davvero una monoposto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è una monoposto, e quindi andresti da sola, io vengo dai rally (li facevo una volta) e secondo me hai un concetto un po' errato della gara......cmq si presta a tutto, quest'inverno ci ho corso sul ghiaccio vivo........

E poi non sono d'accordo sulle donne al volante il mio avvocato mi da la paga regolarmente..........

Cmq tu al volante io guardo


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> è una monoposto, e quindi andresti da sola, io vengo dai rally (li facevo una volta) e secondo me hai un concetto un po' errato della gara......cmq si presta a tutto, quest'inverno ci ho corso sul ghiaccio vivo........
> 
> E poi non sono d'accordo sulle donne al volante il mio avvocato mi da la paga regolarmente..........
> 
> *Cmq tu al volante io guardo*


.....a distanza di sicurezza...cioè lei in olanda e tu qui in italia!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> è una monoposto, e quindi andresti da sola, io vengo dai rally (li facevo una volta) e secondo me hai un concetto un po' errato della gara......cmq si presta a tutto, quest'inverno ci ho corso sul ghiaccio vivo........
> 
> E poi non sono d'accordo sulle donne al volante il mio avvocato mi da la paga regolarmente..........
> 
> *Cmq tu al volante io guardo*


se non mi vedi guarda in cunetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perche' non fai piu' i rally? Io ero bravissima con Colin McRea rally


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> .....a distanza di sicurezza...cioè lei in olanda e tu qui in italia!!!


Senta lei... conosco gia' i miei limiti... non c'e' bisogno di infilare il coltello nella piaga


----------



## Old fun (17 Luglio 2007)

*perchè*



Lettrice ha detto:


> se non mi vedi guarda in cunetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ero più bravo con GranTurismo 2, rispetto a Colin McRea, l'apoteosi l'ho raggiunta con Toca Touring e allora ho smesso con i Rally e mi sono dato ai circuiti (se scrivevo pista poi qualche mala lingua ci ricamava sopra)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ero più bravo con GranTurismo 2, rispetto a Colin McRea, l'apoteosi l'ho raggiunta con Toca Touring e allora ho smesso con i Rally e mi sono dato ai circuiti (se scrivevo pista poi qualche mala lingua ci ricamava sopra)

















































Anche mio fratello giocava  a Toca.... ma io facevo schifo  a  Toca e continuavo con Colin... nel ghiaccio poi non temevo rivali


----------



## Old fun (17 Luglio 2007)

*mi piace il tuo stile*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche mio fratello giocava a Toca.... ma io facevo schifo a Toca e continuavo con Colin... nel ghiaccio poi non temevo rivali


 

quest'inverno, sul ghiaccio ne ho demolita una..........chissà perchè con la play è tutto + facile e sopratutto si spende meno di carrozziere.......


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Per tornare a palla.... detto fra noi, non ti sembra che quel colorino rosa della macchina di fun assomigli pericolosamente a quello che in milanese si chiama '" tra sù de ciucc " ??
Magari appena una sfumatura più lilla, ma ci siamo quasi... che dici???













































   Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per tornare a palla.... detto fra noi, non ti sembra che quel colorino rosa della macchina di fun assomigli pericolosamente a quello che in milanese si chiama '" tra sù de ciucc " ??
> Magari appena una sfumatura più lilla, ma ci siamo quasi... che dici???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fun (17 Luglio 2007)

*non ci avevo pensato*



Bruja ha detto:


> Per tornare a palla.... detto fra noi, non ti sembra che quel colorino rosa della macchina di fun assomigli pericolosamente a quello che in milanese si chiama '" tra sù de ciucc " ??
> Magari appena una sfumatura più lilla, ma ci siamo quasi... che dici???
> 
> 
> ...


 



mi piace ancora di più.......
quasi quasi faccio fare un adesivo e lo attacco sull'alettone


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> mi piace ancora di più.......
> quasi quasi faccio fare un adesivo e lo attacco sull'alettone


Sì, ma ci metti anche una coccarda rosa e tante paillettes sulla scritta..... le cose o si fanno per bene o meglio evitare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old fun (17 Luglio 2007)

*wow*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, ma ci metti anche una coccarda rosa e tante paillettes sulla scritta..... le cose o si fanno per bene o meglio evitare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

bella idea, e poi alla prossima gara tu e scegli tu chi vuoi con te, venite per fare le ragazze immagine...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















wow wow mi piace il mio stile, farò carriera nella mia azienda


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> bella idea, e poi alla prossima gara tu e scegli tu chi vuoi con te, venite per fare le ragazze immagine......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok veniamo io, Persa, mailea, Lettrice e Miciolidia (e tutte quelle disponibili) e ti facciamo un codazzo di ragazze pon pon che neppure le squagre di rugby americano possono vantare!!!
(non hai pregiudizi circa l'età vero!!!!!!!!!!!!! ti conviene dire di no!!!)
Bruja


----------



## Old fun (17 Luglio 2007)

*e ci mancherebbe*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ok veniamo io, Persa, mailea, Lettrice e Miciolidia (e tutte quelle disponibili) e ti facciamo un codazzo di ragazze pon pon che neppure le squagre di rugby americano possono vantare!!!
> (non hai pregiudizi circa l'età vero!!!!!!!!!!!!! ti conviene dire di no!!!)
> Bruja


 


mai avrei pregiudizi, sono un ometto serio.......
wow che bello, si si dai dai, mi piace l'idea, sono già gasato.....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mai avrei pregiudizi, sono un ometto serio.......
> wow che bello, si si dai dai, mi piace l'idea, sono già gasato.....


Eh no, io la ragazza Pon Pon per la macchina rosa non la faccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aggiungo, se vuoi far le cose per bene ti conviene reclutare Air, Feddy, Molti, Fabri e gli altri... o le fai per bene o nulla


----------



## Old fun (18 Luglio 2007)

*senti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no, io la ragazza Pon Pon per la macchina rosa non la faccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

io (senza offesa per nessuno), ho la macchina da gay, ma non sono gay.......
e daiiiiiiiii, e le cose o le faccio bene o non le faccio


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no, io la ragazza Pon Pon per la macchina rosa non la faccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giaggià...come faccio il mazziere io....pochi!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giaggià...come faccio il mazziere io....pochi!!!


 
Mazziere....  nel senso di cartaio, vero??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mazziere.... nel senso di cartaio, vero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa...nel senso di quello che fa volteggiare...la mazza!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Beh...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...nel senso di quello che fa volteggiare...la mazza!!


Se ne hai una è giusto che tu la utilizzi....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------

